# Removing sewn-in tags & replacing with printed labels?



## alicew73 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm having a dilemma about re-tagging (I'm pretty new to the world of apparel, so please forgive my ignorance.)

I sell my designs to local stores (mostly greeting cards and now t-shirts as well) so it's important that each piece looks professionally done. 

The t-shirt blanks I buy/like already come with 2 sewn-in collar tags. The top tag is the manuf. logo, and the bottom (longer) tag has all the other info (care instructions, made in, and SIZE.) I wished I could just cover the top tag with my own branded tag but that would get too thick, look bad and peel after one wash. 

So I'm trying to decide between sewing in a new top tag (bearing my logo), *or* removing BOTH tags and having my logo AND care instructions printed inside the back. The problem with the former is that I don't sew professionally, and the problem with the latter that I then would not be able to print the *sizes *on each piece. Even if I decide to print, I'm not sure what the best route is (*screen* vs. *digital* vs.* heat-transfer*...) 
Cost is also a concern as I'm not quite ready/able to spend a lot on this until I can see how well the t-shirts do and make sure they're profitable (remember, I sell these at wholesale to the stores and double it, so I can't mark them up too much or my stores won't buy.) 

I'd appreciate any suggestions that would be best for someone like me who is starting out and not able to invest a lot in re-tagging services and large quantities.

Many thanks
Alice


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Alice, welcome to the forums.

Are you sure there are 2 sewn tags? Sometimes it appears as 2 tags, but it's really 1 tag that is folded and sewn into the garment. This is important to know, since you may only have the option to remove the whole tag, not just part of it.

When relabeling, there are laws regarding the info that needs to be on the finished garment: RN Number (or corporate name), Country of Origin, Fiber Content and Care Instructions. You can read more info at Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

There is some really good info about pros and cons of sewn and printed labels here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t112654.html#post659699

If you choose to do sewn labels, there are many sources to get labels made at decent prices. And many print shops offer services to remove the original label and sew in yours.

If you choose to do printed labels, you can print the size on each garment. It requires different artwork for each size, but it can be done. Just ask your printer what is the best way to do it. Screen printing or heat transfer are both good ways to go, just price out both options and see how they fit your budget.

And last but not least... do you *really* need to relabel? Sometimes people get caught up in things that add value in their own eyes, but don't necessarily add value to the consumer. I'm not saying your shouldn't relabel, just make sure you are spending the extra cost to add perceived value at retail. Sometimes it's necessary, sometimes it's not. A few things I would take into consideration... What kind of blanks are you using? What kind of stores are you selling to? Who is your target market? What is your retail price point?


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, Tim for the info.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Imprints Wholesale does relabel on garments you buy from them at a very reasonable rate.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

Our company offers re label service on shirt orders we print.
We do one of the following with either screen printing a new label into shirts or insert and re stitch with new tags.

-Cut out and remove tag

-Open the seam, remove tag and re-stitch

-Tear away Tag

contact me if you need more info [email protected]
We also supply woven labels also.


----------

